# CNC Machine From China



## sykalimi (Jul 11, 2012)

I have bought a CNC router from China.
Received the machine with insufficient documents.
I am unable to put the machine into operation.
I have Mach3 installed on my PC, but I don't know
how to establish communication.
any one can help me?


----------



## geotek (Mar 4, 2012)

Please be more specific. What kind of machine is it. Do you have a maker and model number? I bought a 6040 type CNC router from china. It took a bit of work, but now it is a very precise machine that does high quality work. I even mill printed circuit boards, something that require precision to 0.001".


----------



## sykalimi (Jul 11, 2012)

Liyuan GV2530
Its never used it, I could not set it up. It does not communicate with my PC
I only want to use it for control panel labeling.


----------



## jgamble (Aug 28, 2012)

sykalimi said:


> Liyuan GV2530
> Its never used it, I could not set it up. It does not communicate with my PC
> I only want to use it for control panel labeling.




Make sure you install Mach before you hook your machine up to your PC.


----------



## chinalimac (Sep 17, 2012)

*cnc router mach3*



sykalimi said:


> I have bought a CNC router from China.
> Received the machine with insufficient documents.
> I am unable to put the machine into operation.
> I have Mach3 installed on my PC, but I don't know
> ...


Pls. post a picture of the controller and the machine.


----------



## chinalimac (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi, I make CNC router in China. Please post some pictures about your machines, and tell me what controller is used.Then I can help you. 

Mary Ma


----------

